# What book are you reading?



## Overread (Dec 1, 2011)

So its dark and cold and I'm not an astro-photographer so its time to crack open some books - so what are you all reading at this chilly time of year? 

Myself currently mostly reading Dragon Champion by E.E. Knight, but I'm also one to flit from book to book so I've got "The Last Argument of Kings by Joe Abercrombie" and "House of Chains by Steven Erikson"


Ps - dedicated reading fanatics should get on Goodreads - find me on - well my normal internet name of course


----------



## Dillard (Dec 1, 2011)

In my US history class we are reading a book called 1861, its an interesting book about pre Civil war times and a whole new perspective on things that many people overlook, or have never been taught. I wasn't so sure about it at first, but its quite interesting


----------



## bazooka (Dec 1, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1933952687/ref=oh_o00_s00_i00_details

The Art of Photography: An Approach to Personal Expression - by Bruce Barnbaum

A little more geared toward film users, but definitely a good read.


----------



## KenC (Dec 1, 2011)

The Country Ahead, The Country Behind; short stories by David Guterson (author of Snow Falling on Cedars)


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 1, 2011)

The Fountainhead.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 1, 2011)

The Mercury 13.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Dec 1, 2011)

Well, I just finished a book and haven't picked another one to start yet... but I read at least 2 books a week so I can tell you of a couple I recently did read.

One was "Rosshalde" by Herman Hesse. Hesse was very big with young people when I was one in high school in France back in the early 70s for a book called "Siddhartha" which I now need to read again as this last one did not do much for me. Very well written and about a still very modern problem, I think, but it just didn't grab me the way I remember "Sidd" doing.

Another one is "Henri ou Henry" by Didier Decoin. I read a very nice novel by him about 35 years ago and when I saw this one at my used book seller's stall I just grabbed it. It turns out this guy's dad (the book's subject) was a famous film maker here in France with a very colorful life. Excellent writer, very humoristic but I don't think this book should be read as a biography. First, I can't find that much about him (Henri Decoin) on the net and, two, the book is labelled a novel. Don't know how it would translate into english if it is translated.

I don't find too many used books in English but I got one by Walker Percy (never heard of this person before) called "The Moviegoer" and it was quite a nice read. Picked it up for its title since I'm a movie freak but it doesn't really have much to do with going to movies. Very interesting style and language.

Last but not least I re-read, once more, "Worlds in Collision" by Immanuel Velikovsky. One hell of a book. And one hell of an amazing story about the book if you care to find out about it.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Dec 1, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> The Fountainhead.



Still in my "to read" pile. I have to read it someday but Ayn Rand does bother me.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 1, 2011)

Clash of Kings.  2nd book in the 'A Song of Ice & Fire' (Game of Thrones) series by George Martin.


----------



## MTVision (Dec 1, 2011)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> Clash of Kings.  2nd book in the 'A Song of Ice & Fire' (Game of Thrones) series by George Martin.



My favorite series! I've read them 3 times!! Now I have to wait another 5+ years for the next book to come out!! 

I'm currently reading Three Girls an Their Brother. Stupidest book in the world but once I start a book I have to finish it! Next up is either The Litigators by John Grisham or The Night Circus by Eric Morgenstern


----------



## mishele (Dec 1, 2011)

On book 5 of Game of Thrones. Book 4 took me forever!!! Horrible read....
Sorry to tell you that Mike!!


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Dec 1, 2011)

I just finished the Steve Jobs biography. I was looking forward to Crichton's last novel "Micro" but it was finished by another author, and I heard it stinks.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 1, 2011)

Women in Wine.


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Dec 1, 2011)

_Stone Arabia by _Dana Spiotta


----------



## flatflip (Dec 1, 2011)

GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:


> I just finished the Steve Jobs biography. I was looking forward to Crichton's last novel "Micro" but it was finished by another author, and I heard it stinks.



I finished Steve Jobs (hardback) 2 nights ago. I'll probably go to Tom Sawyer next. Read Huck Finn a couple months ago. That's backwards i think.


----------



## skieur (Dec 1, 2011)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Well, I just finished a book and haven't picked another one to start yet... but I read at least 2 books a week so I can tell you of a couple I recently did read.
> 
> One was "Rosshalde" by Herman Hesse. Hesse was very big with young people when I was one in high school in France back in the early 70s for a book called "Siddhartha" which I now need to read again as this last one did not do much for me. Very well written and about a still very modern problem, I think, but it just didn't grab me the way I remember "Sidd" doing.
> 
> ...



Interesting!  I studied Narciss und Goldmund and Siddartha by Hesse in the original German at university.  He was an easy read.

I have also read "Worlds in Collision" "Earth in Upheaval" and Velikovsky Reconsidered.  He was not totally correct but he was not totally wrong either.

skieur


----------



## Compaq (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm working on _A Song of Ice and Fire_, currently on book three _A Storm of Swords_. Fantastic books!!


----------



## MTVision (Dec 1, 2011)

Compaq said:
			
		

> I'm working on A Song of Ice and Fire, currently on book three A Storm of Swords. Fantastic books!!



They are great books! 

Recommendations for people who like fantasy type books 

The Sword of Truth Series by Terry Goodkind - 12 books I believe. 

The Kushiel series (Kushiels Dart is the 1st book)/Naamah's series by Jacqueline Carey - 9 books in all


----------



## mishele (Dec 1, 2011)

GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:


> I just finished the Steve Jobs biography. I was looking forward to Crichton's last novel "Micro" but it was finished by another author, and I heard it stinks.


How was it? I was thinking about picking it up.


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 1, 2011)

Some cheap cheezy Debbie Macomber Christmas novel today... I read VORACIOUSLY so it'll be done tonight... It doesn't take much brain power.
Then I am on to The Help. Yep, girly crap! LOL! Which will probably be done by Sunday at the latest... I have a few Patricia Cornwell novels I have read before that I will probably start over again. Just got my son the Dan Brown novels on my kindle, so I may read those again. 

I am not into this whole futuristic and vampire thing that seems to be prevalent in everything right now, so I find myself re-reading a lot lately. I have re-read several of the classics in the past few months out of sheer boredom! Never a bad thing I guess!


----------



## mishele (Dec 1, 2011)

Compaq said:


> I'm working on _A Song of Ice and Fire_, currently on book three _A Storm of Swords_. Fantastic books!!


I'm sorry to say book 4 isn't as good......lol


----------



## Compaq (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm only on page 160ish, and there are exams now, so there's some time until I reach it.



HODOR


----------



## lolondar (Dec 2, 2011)

reading the robert jordan wheel of time books just finished the shapechangers series by jennifer roberson yesterday and read the pern books the day before  *loves me some fantasy*


----------



## KenC (Dec 2, 2011)

mishele said:


> Compaq said:
> 
> 
> > I'm working on _A Song of Ice and Fire_, currently on book three _A Storm of Swords_. Fantastic books!!
> ...



I read Clash of Kings not long ago and thought even that one wasn't as good as Game of Thrones.  It had its moments, like any of the dialog between Tyrion and either Varys or Littlefinger, and some of the scenes involving Theon were pretty good, but the rest of it just didn't seem as interesting as the first.  I'm not much of a fan of fantasy, so it sounds like I may be done if even the fantasy fans don't think much of the later books.


----------



## Overread (Dec 2, 2011)

Book 4 is just a slow book - it happens all the time in large series, its just a place where the author has to slow things down to keep building before the end and its not uncommon for the middle book in a series to be somewhat slower on the action and events as compared to the opening and closing books.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 2, 2011)

c.cloudwalker said:


> One was "Rosshalde" by Herman Hesse. Hesse was very big with young people when I was one in high school in France back in the early 70s for a book called "Siddhartha" which I now need to read again as this last one did not do much for me. Very well written and about a still very modern problem, I think, but it just didn't grab me the way I remember "Sidd" doing.



Siddhartha is one of my favorites... read it at least once a year so! Haven't read Rosshalde yet.. will have to check it out!


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

> I have re-read several of the classics in the past few months out of sheer boredom!


My wife & I re-read our favorites all the time.  For me it's J.R.R. Tolkien; The Hobbit, LOTR, The Simarillion, The Children of Hurin.  For her, it's the Harry Potter series.

It's nice to have something easy and familiar to read at bedtime.  We are both reading A Song of Fire & Ice and we tend to stay up too late and not get enough sleep...especially because the twins still don't sleep though the night.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Dec 2, 2011)

skieur said:


> Interesting!  I studied Narciss und Goldmund and Siddartha by Hesse in the original German at university.  He was an easy read.
> 
> I have also read "Worlds in Collision" "Earth in Upheaval" and Velikovsky Reconsidered.  He was not totally correct but he was not totally wrong either.



Although I studied German, I am not at a level that allows me to read in that langauge but I'm trying to get there with my Spanish because I like latino art much more.

Never heard of anyone who is totally correct or totally wrong. Especially in the sciences. But he was far more often right than the people who ridiculed him when the book came out and who forgot to apologize and/or give him credit when they later adopted his theories 




cgipson1 said:


> Siddhartha is one of my favorites... read it at least once a year so! Haven't read Rosshalde yet.. will have to check it out!



Picked it up because it's,inpart, the story of an artist. Maybe some of the points he makes about the painter are too close to my reality to be enjoyable


----------



## flatflip (Dec 2, 2011)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> My wife & I re-read our favorites all the time.  For me it's J.R.R. Tolkien; The Hobbit, LOTR, The Simarillion, The Children of Hurin.  For her, it's the Harry Potter series.
> 
> It's nice to have something easy and familiar to read at bedtime.  We are both reading A Song of Fire & Ice and we tend to stay up too late and not get enough sleep...especially because the twins still don't sleep though the night.



I think I would like to re read The Hobbit. It's probably my all time favorite. I re read Trrasure Island a couple months ago. Then read dr jeckle mr hyde.

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## Overread (Dec 2, 2011)

Darn it people using different names on different sites- who's Devon? Anyone here??


----------



## lolondar (Dec 2, 2011)

that es me!!!!!


----------



## jwbryson1 (Dec 2, 2011)

Atlas Shrugged.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Dec 2, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> The Fountainhead.



Gotta love Ayn Rand.


----------



## paul85224 (Dec 2, 2011)

101 Ways to Bake Bacon


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Dec 3, 2011)

I just finished _Stone Arabia _by Dana Spiotta.

I just started _1Q84 _by Haruki Murakami.


----------



## BlackDog10 (Dec 4, 2011)

The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks - I am a science geek so this appealed to me but also had broad appeal with my non-science geek friends.


----------



## oldmacman (Dec 4, 2011)

Currently reading "Steve Jobs" by Walter Isaacson.


----------



## Meggy (Dec 5, 2011)

My text book  
I have an exam tomorrow. I have no clue what am I doing on this forum right now. Lol


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm on the fifth book of the Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy trilogy, "Mostly Harmless"


----------



## wmccree (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice to see some fantasy readers here!  I just got done reading A sliver of redemption by David Dalglish.  I've read all but two of his books and really liked them.
Before that I read all of The World of Dezrel series and the The Night Angel Trilogyby Brent Weeks. Some dark writing but I couldn't put them down!


----------



## Patrice (Dec 7, 2011)

Just finishing 'The Grand Design' - Stephen Hawking and about half way through 'A History of Civilizations' - Fernand Breaudel.


----------



## MTVision (Dec 7, 2011)

"The Night Circus" by Erin Morgenstern

Very odd.......


----------



## fjrabon (Dec 7, 2011)

Reamde by Neal Stephenson and The Better Angels of Our Nature by Steven Pinker (I always simultaneously read a non-fiction book and a fiction book)


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 7, 2011)

_Mastering the Nikon D7000_ came in the mail today.


----------



## spacefuzz (Dec 7, 2011)

Reading Stardust by Neil Gaiman


----------



## jaomul (Dec 8, 2011)

Just finished The bang bang club.Very hard hitting book that has a photographic background but is really about violence and what people are capable of in bad situations


----------



## Dr_Totenkopf (Dec 14, 2011)

Just finished "The Alloy of Law" by Brandon Sanderson. Starting on some George MacDonald short stories.


----------



## flatflip (Jan 10, 2012)

Just finished One Flew Over The Cuckoos Nest. Then watched the movie for the first time on Netflix. Loved the book. I think I would have liked the movie sans the book.


----------



## LadyJasmine (Jan 13, 2012)

I finished "My Sisters Keeper" the other night by Jodi Piccoult and now I'm on "The Last Song" by Nicholas Sparks. Before these two, I read "The Help". I should be finished with "the Last Song" tonight. I usually manage to read 1-3 books a week.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 13, 2012)

clarinetJWD said:


> I'm on the fifth book of the Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy trilogy, "Mostly Harmless"



^^One of the most entertaining authors, ever. Pity he died so young.
Right now, I'm re-reading one of my very favorite books, The Princess Bride, by William Goldman. It's one of a very small number of books where I've enjoyed both the book AND the movie. But the book is still light-years better.

I always have more than one book going at a time--other books I'm reading, or have in the "cue":
Eat That Frog by Brian Tracy
Regarding Ducks and Universes by Neve Maslahovic (never heard of author or book, but it was on sale, so why not)
D5100 Field Guide 
The Twelfth Imam by Joel Rosenberg
The Well by Mark Wall


----------



## Netskimmer (Jan 13, 2012)

'The Lusty Argonian Maid' 

Sherlock Holmes by Sir Arther Conan Doyle.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jan 13, 2012)

LadyJasmine said:


> I usually manage to read 1-3 books a week.



Come marry me! :lmao:

When I tell people how much I read I can see in their eyes how crazy they think I am...

I'm going through the whole Philippe Djian collection right now. He is probably totally unknow in the US even though he was responsible for a movie called "Betty Blue."  I seem to remember that movie doing pretty good in the US and he had written the book the movie was pulled from.


----------



## LadyJasmine (Jan 13, 2012)

c.cloudwalker said:


> LadyJasmine said:
> 
> 
> > I usually manage to read 1-3 books a week.
> ...



I usually get made fun of! I am always so busy, but I stay  up way past my husband (Sorry, can't marry you!!! lol) and read. 

I have 5 series going right now. But I try to mix  all my reading up, so I'm reading random authors right now. I have the Sookie Stackhouse Novels going (which TrueBlood is based), the Boleyn Series by Philippa Gregory, the Girl with the Dragon Tattoo, the Darkly Dreaming Dexter Series(which "Dexter" is based), the Hunger Games Trilogy (one more book to go!) and the Clan of the Cavebear series.

I love to read!


----------



## kundalini (Jan 13, 2012)

Two on the go right now, one practical and one inspirational......

The Complete Idiot's Guide to Composting - Chris McLaughlin
Shamanism, Archaic Techniques of Ecstacy - Mircea Eliade


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 13, 2012)

I wish I could read more...well, I'd like to have more time...but with 3 young kids, it's constant chaos when I'm at home.  I almost always have a book that I'm reading when I go to bed...but it's always a trade off between staying up too late or actually getting the sleep that I need.  When I have a new book, it's usually staying up too late.  But I'll often have a 'comfort' book, that I've read many times before, just to help me fall asleep.


----------



## Bo4key (Jan 13, 2012)

Moby Dick - Herman Melville

and just got Understanding Flash Photography by Bryan Peterson from amazon.ca. I figured I should read something to go along with my new flash


----------



## KristerP (Jan 14, 2012)

The short story "Pickman's model" by H.P. Lovecraft


----------



## Tony S (Jan 14, 2012)

Currently in the beginnings of the "Speer Reloading Manual", will followup soon with the Hornady 8th edtiion reloading manual.

Making things go bang for less $$.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 15, 2012)

Add "Nothing to Envy", a report on North Korea as told by defectors to the list.  I also just got the Steve Jobs bio (thanks to our own, though sadly inactive Corry), so I'll be starting it soon.

Also, not really "reading", but I'm going through "The Internet is a Playground", a collection of tales by famed internet troll David Thorne.

eReaders are magic.


----------



## Fred Berg (Jan 15, 2012)

General: Summer Crossing (Truman Capote)

Photographic: The Photographer's Eye (Michael Freeman)


----------



## rexbobcat (Jan 15, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:
			
		

> The Fountainhead.



Oh God...Ayn Rand....
*cringe*


----------



## rexbobcat (Jan 15, 2012)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> My wife & I re-read our favorites all the time.  For me it's J.R.R. Tolkien; The Hobbit, LOTR, The Simarillion, The Children of Hurin.  For her, it's the Harry Potter series.
> 
> It's nice to have something easy and familiar to read at bedtime.  We are both reading A Song of Fire & Ice and we tend to stay up too late and not get enough sleep...especially because the twins still don't sleep though the night.



I tried reading books by J.R.R. Tolkien, I just could not get into his writing style. 

The last book I finished was Tina Fey's biography. I'm a light reader and I live by Mark Twain's "classics are books that everybody praises but no one reads."


----------



## PDP (Jan 15, 2012)

Ansel Adams - The Negative


----------



## PappyRoot (Jan 15, 2012)

Darryl from Utah...
I am currently reading _Understanding Exposure _by Brian Peterson.  Great read for a noob like me.


----------



## peddie (Jan 15, 2012)

The Aleph by Paulo Coelho - good enough for a lonely human being such me


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jan 15, 2012)

I read "the Alchemist" by Paulo Coelho and really enjoyed it. Also understand why it became such a good seller but I wonder what his other books are like.


----------



## LadyJasmine (Jan 15, 2012)

"The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo" Stieg Larson


----------



## spiffybeth (Jan 15, 2012)

american gods by neil gaiman.  i havent actually started it, but i just finished foundation by isaac asimov and this book is next on the list.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 16, 2012)

spiffybeth said:


> american gods by neil gaiman.  i havent actually started it, but i just finished foundation by isaac asimov and this book is next on the list.


Look who the cat dragged in!  Haven't seen you (on this site) for a long time.


----------



## MTVision (Jan 16, 2012)

The Litigators by John Grisham


----------



## KaPOWitsCHRIS (Jan 16, 2012)

Steve Jobs Autobiography


----------



## Stradawhovious (Jan 16, 2012)

Teetering above the edge of the rabbit hole with "The Gunslinger".

Again.

+/- 4,000 pages of Dark Tower goodness.


----------



## spiffybeth (Jan 17, 2012)

now that ive started american gods, i really like the premise. these gods come to america but as people stop believing in them, they stop having god-like abilities. 



Big Mike said:


> Look who the cat dragged in!  Haven't seen you (on this site) for a long time.


hi mike


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jan 17, 2012)

Stradawhovious said:


> +/- 4,000 pages of Dark Tower goodness.



:thumbup:

I love that series too. I think he ran out of steam in the last couple books but I still love it.

Once upon a time I had this job, 2 times a year, delivering 40,000 lbs of lobsters and all day long while weighing and bagging the beasts I thought about the lobstrosities... lol.

What a wonderful word. So wonderful that we ended up with a lobster in our Xmas tree. We couldn't find a lobstrosity so we used a regular lobster


----------



## LadyJasmine (Jan 18, 2012)

Stradawhovious said:


> Teetering above the edge of the rabbit hole with "The Gunslinger".
> 
> Again.
> 
> +/- 4,000 pages of Dark Tower goodness.



I can NOT wait to get back into that!!! I read the Talisman and The Black House and The Gunslinger. But I read them all in about 10 days, so by the time I got to the second book of the actual series... I was bored. 

But I recently found ALL of the illustrated ones (the ones that have a color image every x amount of pages) at a garage sale for $10. So after I finish the book I'm now, I'll start up again!


----------



## mc1979 (Jan 18, 2012)

I just got through The Hunger Games. It was recommended by a friend, and I didn't know it at the time but is a trilogy. It's actually labeled young adult, but was a very interesting read. I couldn't put it down and read all three books in a week. Now I'm dissappointed because I can't decide what to read next. This series was just a pleasant surprise to me and I've never read any thing like it before..so it was a good change. I'm actually trying to scope out what could be similiar to it! LOL


----------



## LadyJasmine (Jan 18, 2012)

mc1979 said:


> I just got through The Hunger Games. It was recommended by a friend, and I didn't know it at the time but is a trilogy. It's actually labeled young adult, but was a very interesting read. I couldn't put it down and read all three books in a week. Now I'm dissappointed because I can't decide what to read next. This series was just a pleasant surprise to me and I've never read any thing like it before..so it was a good change. I'm actually trying to scope out what could be similiar to it! LOL



I've read the First Two. I don't really think it should be labeled "Young-Adult" I think it should be more of "Adult" the concept is very dark, in my opinion, but that's why I love them. And I'm really getting annoyed with people starting groups "Team Gale" or "Team Peta" lol. 

Anywho, they are amazing books. Really makes you think about what it would be like to live in a world like that or even have to go through "The Games".


----------



## dwightdegroff (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm reading "Treasure Island" for the first time(free on Amazon Kindle, btw)


----------



## skieur (Jan 18, 2012)

The Pagan Christ by Tom Harper

The basic premise is that most of the stories from the New Testament such as the Virgin Birth, Palm Sunday, Last Supper, Crucifixion, Ressurection etc. came from Egyptian and other pre-Christian manuscripts. Tom Harper is a journalist and protestant minister, but his writing is not as "readable" as it should and could be.

Life After Death

If you believe everything you read, then the descriptions of hell/hades in this book by those that have visited these realms in near death experiences will certainly give you nightmares.

skieur


----------



## flatflip (Jan 18, 2012)

dwightdegroff said:


> I'm reading "Treasure Island" for the first time(free on Amazon Kindle, btw)



I read it last year. Not sure if it was ibooks or kindle reader app on iPad but it was free. Probably close to my top ten. Read it right after Jeckle & Hyde.

I'm starting The Lincoln Lawyer tonight.


----------



## spiffybeth (Jan 18, 2012)

mc1979 said:


> I just got through The Hunger Games. It was recommended by a friend, and I didn't know it at the time but is a trilogy. It's actually labeled young adult, but was a very interesting read. I couldn't put it down and read all three books in a week. Now I'm dissappointed because I can't decide what to read next. This series was just a pleasant surprise to me and I've never read any thing like it before..so it was a good change. I'm actually trying to scope out what could be similiar to it! LOL


i havent read this but supposedly if you liked the hunger games (which i read and loved) then youll like this series  -->
http://www.amazon.com/Divergent-Veronica-Roth/dp/0062024027/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1326942395&sr=8-1


----------



## kundalini (Jan 18, 2012)

SPIFFY!!!!!

I meant to thank you for the BD post, but felt it was too little too late........ major hangover and all.  Hope you are well.


----------



## spiffybeth (Jan 19, 2012)

hi Kundalini.  :hug::


----------



## Meggy (Jan 19, 2012)

Aleph - Paulo Coelho


----------



## dwightdegroff (Jan 19, 2012)

flatflip said:


> dwightdegroff said:
> 
> 
> > I'm reading "Treasure Island" for the first time(free on Amazon Kindle, btw)
> ...



Very easy to read, too, considering its age. I read through a third of it in a couple hours when I couldn't sleep in a hotel room.


----------



## kassad (Jan 19, 2012)

Learning to see creatively by Bryan Peterson  and Paul of Dune by Brian Herbert


----------



## kamerageek (Jan 19, 2012)

Steve Jobs biography.


----------



## SeaGreen (Jan 19, 2012)

paul85224 said:


> 101 Ways to Bake Bacon


 Paul, I love that there's an entire book on that! 

I am reading _Love in the Time of Cholera_ by Gabriel Garcia Marquez.


----------



## flatflip (Jan 19, 2012)

kamerageek said:
			
		

> Steve Jobs biography.



I loved it. I per ordered it a long time before he passed. Took me 30 days to read it. I'm not fast, maybe only average speed but it was a long read for me.


----------



## johnb304 (Jan 19, 2012)

Just finished *Son of Stone* by Stuart Woods.  Starting *The Litigators* by John Grisham.


----------



## mc1979 (Jan 23, 2012)

spiffybeth said:


> mc1979 said:
> 
> 
> > I just got through The Hunger Games. It was recommended by a friend, and I didn't know it at the time but is a trilogy. It's actually labeled young adult, but was a very interesting read. I couldn't put it down and read all three books in a week. Now I'm dissappointed because I can't decide what to read next. This series was just a pleasant surprise to me and I've never read any thing like it before..so it was a good change. I'm actually trying to scope out what could be similiar to it! LOL
> ...



Thanks, I'll check into that!


----------



## Bossy (Jan 23, 2012)

Ooh I loved Divergent!

I'm halfway though the 3rd book of Game of Thrones, and taking a break to read some Stephen King


----------



## maaatter (Jan 23, 2012)

Still reading "Steve Jobs" from launch day. Obviously not as interesting as I thought it would be.


----------



## tododelsur (Feb 14, 2012)

Someone Comes To Town, Someone Leaves Town by Cory Doctorow


----------



## BunnyzOfDoom (Feb 14, 2012)

A criminology book for my class.


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

How to win friends and influence people.

I'm in the process of writing my own book.
" How to properly take a mirror break" By LightSpeed.
lol


----------



## Dr_Totenkopf (Feb 14, 2012)

The Complete Works of George MacDonald all 10,000 pages of it.


----------



## Nette (Feb 14, 2012)

Manual of my new D5100.


----------



## IByte (Feb 14, 2012)

The Iliad O.O, because the classics never die.


----------



## KenC (Feb 14, 2012)

tododelsur said:


> Someone Comes To Town, Someone Leaves Town by Cory Doctorow



This was strange and wonderful.


----------



## Archer (Feb 14, 2012)

A text on Vascular Ultrasound and Hemodynamics. Not sure of the title - something like that. It's a sleeper - puts me right out.


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 20, 2012)

The Charm School, by Nelson DeMille.

Pretty good so far - started reading it yesterday afternoon and I'm on page 444 now.  
They're at the airport, getting ready to leave Moscow.  If it was a movie (which I hear is in the works...), it feels like it would be almost over now, but there's still a good 350 pages left...

edit
Finished it today.  Good book.  IMDB says there's a movie coming out in 2014...


----------



## chuasam (Mar 21, 2012)

Harry Potter - Half Blood Prince


----------



## Helen B (Mar 21, 2012)

_Believing is Seeing_ by Errol Morris. Classic Errol Morris.


----------



## Bo4key (Mar 21, 2012)

Lamb by Christopher Moore


----------



## FSJeffo (Mar 21, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> > I have re-read several of the classics in the past few months out of sheer boredom!
> 
> 
> My wife & I re-read our favorites all the time.  For me it's J.R.R. Tolkien; The Hobbit, LOTR, The Simarillion, The Children of Hurin.  For her, it's the Harry Potter series.
> ...



If you like those, Mike (x3 on 4th book of Game of Thrones), you'd LOVE Stephen Erickson's Malazan series. It's a HUGE, EPIC undertaking, but awesome all the way through. Bigger than LOTR, but waaay more entertaining.

I'm presently reading:
Book 2 of Kelby's 'Digital Photography' (Like this series, Kelby makes 'em entertaining)
PSE 10 - Kelby/Kloskowski (This is currently bathroom material - right now I'm focusing on taking some decent photographs, I'll get into PP later)
The Art of Photography - Bruce Barnbaum (picking away at this in small bites, it's pretty 'textbook-like' and a dry read)

For a little fiction 'The Bourne Deception' by Lustbader (series is pure fluff, not nearly as good as Ludlum's 'Bourne' books)

Gotta mention 'The Moment It Clicks' by Joe McNally (again) - wow did I ever enjoy that book

Next up is 'Understanding Exposure 3rd edition' by Bryan Peterson

JM


----------



## Dr_Totenkopf (Mar 21, 2012)

Paradise Lost need I say more?


----------



## bribrius (Mar 19, 2014)

how to take great photographs: a practical photography course by john freeman

no really. its back from the film days.


----------



## limr (Mar 19, 2014)

I just finished _Loving Frank_ - a novelization of the affair between Frank Lloyd Wright and Mamah Borthwick Cheney. It was okay. The characters felt kind of cardboard-y. I have had an interest in Wright, though, ever since seeing Fallingwater and reading_The Fountainhead_, though, so I just picked up his biography and will make my way through that next. (Yes, I already had it. I've got a bookshelf filled with biographies, half of which I haven't read yet. Makes it easy to start a new book when I'm ready!  )


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm 'bout half-way through Light Science and Magic.

So far, it's been about light.  And a bit of science tossed in.  

I'm hoping there will be some magic towards the end.  I need some new tricks for my magic show.


----------



## Gavjenks (Mar 19, 2014)

I am reading Shantaram.  It is a "true" (the broad strokes, at least) autobiography of a philosophical Australian fellow who escaped from prison and moved to / become very culturally ingrained in Mumbai, where he got up to some crazy hijinx. Quite thought provoking and educational, while also entertainingly paced, and he is an excellent wordsmith. I recommend.


----------



## oldhippy (Mar 19, 2014)

limr said:


> I just finished _Loving Frank_ - a novelization of the affair between Frank Lloyd Wright and Mamah Borthwick Cheney. It was okay. The characters felt kind of cardboard-y. I have had an interest in Wright, though, ever since seeing Fallingwater and reading_The Fountainhead_, though, so I just picked up his biography and will make my way through that next. (Yes, I already had it. I've got a bookshelf filled with biographies, half of which I haven't read yet. Makes it easy to start a new book when I'm ready!  )



I'm going to get that book..FLW adoration forever.  Been to Taliesin. Most of his Chicago works, Unity temple. Still have the book of his works I purchased  at Taliesin.  BTW FLW designed Falling water in 3 hours.  with almost no later revision.  glad to met another fan.  Ed


----------



## manaheim (Mar 19, 2014)

Besides reading my own book over... and over... and over again...

I'm also reading Pools of Radiance or whatever the heck the new Brandon Sanderson book is called. (the curse of a Kindle is not seeing the cover all the time and forgetting the title)


----------



## limr (Mar 19, 2014)

When I lived in Pittsburgh, I visited Fallingwater several times. It's fantastic. And of course the Guggenheim. I haven't visited his Chicago houses. I did go to Oak Park, but I was more interested in visiting the Ernest Hemingway house and didn't have time to see anything else. After reading this book, I really want to visit Taliesin.

I hope this biography is good. Bad biographies are more disappointing to me than bad novels. I despise biographies written by sycophants that glorify their subjects. I want to learn about the whole person, the good and bad, rather than be told to simply worship someone because the author thinks he or she is perfect.


----------



## oldhippy (Mar 19, 2014)

limr said:


> When I lived in Pittsburgh, I visited Fallingwater several times. It's fantastic. And of course the Guggenheim. I haven't visited his Chicago houses. I did go to Oak Park, but I was more interested in visiting the Ernest Hemingway house and didn't have time to see anything else. After reading this book, I really want to visit Taliesin.
> 
> I hope this biography is good. Bad biographies are more disappointing to me than bad novels. I despise biographies written by sycophants that glorify their subjects. I want to learn about the whole person, the good and bad, rather than be told to simply worship someone because the author thinks he or she is perfect.



One thing that always stood out was his use of a statue to depict,Flower in the Crannied Wall by ALT


Got this pic from public pics, if it is not allowed let me know and I will delete


----------

